# Some quotes from JFK about how great Hitler was



## ScienceRocks

"Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
President J.F. Kennedy



"Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him. 
He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
- John F. Kennedy,
President of the
United States of America


----------



## Dragon

Was there a point to this, Matthew? FWIW, I completely agree with Kennedy here. It's only recently, now that those who lived during his lifetime are mostly gone, that a rational assessment of Adolf Hitler is even possible. He still comes off as a very bad man, but "one of the most significant figures who ever lived" is surely an accurate assessment. What else could we call the man who touched off the biggest war in history and rearranged the great-power map, eclipsing the British Empire and bringing the United States and the Soviet Union to dominance, and as a side-venture took actions that resulted in the founding of the state of Israel and decades of turmoil in the Middle East that followed?

Hitler's achievements are as extraordinary as his crimes. He took over the government of Germany when it was in a shambles, restored order and prosperity, tore up the Versailles Treaty, and achieved unification of most ethnic Germans in central Europe under a single government without going to war.

Then he did go to war, which proved to be a disastrous mistake. Under the cloak of war, he initiated history's most infamous genocide. But it's important nonetheless not to demonize him, because what he did, others might do, and it's important to understand how he achieved the success he did. And you can't understand someone if you're determined to make him a boogie-man.

Some Germans saw the danger in Hitler and opposed him from the beginning (and usually ended up in concentration camps). But most Germans supported him wholeheartedly, adored him even. Why was that? What is it about people that leads them to support strong, even harsh, leadership at the expense of their own liberty, even if it leads to disaster? What Hitler gave Germany in the beginning is clear enough, and perhaps explains his popularity, which lasted until the war began to be lost. It's something any free people must be aware of as a possible danger, and guard against.


----------



## Sunni Man

Hitler was just misunderstood


----------



## whitehall

Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.


----------



## Mr. President

If Hitler didn't attack Russia Europe would be one country and Asia would belong to the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Political Junky

whitehall said:


> Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.


Bush, Jr's. grandfather, Prescott Bush, Henry Ford, Charles A. Lindbergh, The Duke of Windsor all supported Hitler.


----------



## namvet

Political Junky said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr's. grandfather, Prescott Bush, Henry Ford, Charles A. Lindbergh, The Duke of Windsor all supported Hitler.
Click to expand...


so did JFK's dad


----------



## Political Junky

namvet said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that [B*]JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr's. grandfather, Prescott Bush, Henry Ford, Charles A. Lindbergh, The Duke of Windsor all supported Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so did JFK's dad
Click to expand...

Uh huh


----------



## USViking

Matthew said:


> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America


Stop spreading lies, asshole. 

JFK never said anything like this, and whover could believe he did say it
is too stupid to chew gum and walk at the same time.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

I don't have a problem with what JFK said about Hitler.  Obviously, what JFK said can be easily taken out of context.

Hitler was not the "dominant" leader that history has led us to believe.  From the late 1930s until the end of WW2, Hitler increasingly lost his grip on the "absolute power" that he THOUGHT he possessed.

Hitler's Germany was a case study in "the inmates running the asylum".  For the most part, Hitler's top confidantes and advisors worked autonomously "behind the scenes".  The vast majority of the "Nazi war criminals" were given (or assumed they had) the green light to do whatever the hell they wanted to do.

Hitler was oblivious to a lot of what happened.  He really wasn't that bright, he was quite often disengaged, and he was a very poor "manager" and "planner".


----------



## Cavgator

Matthew said:


> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America



Kennedy's quotes are accurate.  The same could be said of Lenin, Stalin and Mao.  It doesn't change the fact that these were the greatest mass murderers of all time.


----------



## Cavgator

USViking said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading lies, asshole.
> 
> JFK never said anything like this, and whover could believe he did say it
> is too stupid to chew gum and walk at the same time.
Click to expand...



Speaking of stupid...

Tell me, if he said the same about Lenin, Stalin and/or Mao, would it have been different to you?


----------



## California Girl

Matthew said:


> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America



You lied. Your thread title says quotes from Kennedy about how 'great' Hitler was. And you have not provided said quotes.

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Actually, Matthew, could you please provide the full reference for each quote. Where and when did Kennedy make such remarks. Then we will have the full context of said remarks - that is, assuming said remarks are actually true.

Thanks.


----------



## Warrior102

Political Junky said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr's. grandfather, Prescott Bush, Henry Ford, Charles A. Lindbergh, The Duke of Windsor all supported Hitler.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking idiot


----------



## Mad Scientist

Political Junky said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr's. grandfather, Prescott Bush, Henry Ford, Charles A. Lindbergh, The Duke of Windsor all supported Hitler.
Click to expand...

People forget that Socialism was a popular subject in the 20' and 30's as people looked for alternatives to boom and bust economic cycles. Hitler was Time Magazines' Person Of the Year precisely because of all that. That was just how that generation thought.


----------



## editec

Matthew said:


> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America


 
Yeah, so?  Is this your feeble attempt to make us think Kennedy was lauding Hitler?

 Hitler's memory achieved legendary status, has it not?  

Hitler's name is now often used as a substitute for the word evil. 

" _You're like HITLER"_ is generally understood to  meant that the speaker thinks you are evil does it not?


----------



## rdean

Matthew said:


> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America



I'm sorry, I missed the word "great".  Mind highlighting?


----------



## California Girl

editec said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?  Is this your feeble attempt to make us think Kennedy was lauding Hitler?
> 
> Hitler's memory achieved legendary status, has it not?
> 
> Hitler's name is now often used as a substitute for the word evil.
> 
> " _You're like HITLER"_ is generally understood to  meant that the speaker thinks you are evil does it not?
Click to expand...


In fairness, when I referred to Hitler as a 'strong' leader, I got called a 'Nazi Lover'. Partisan hacks lean towards hyperbolic bullshit rather than rational thought.


----------



## Dragon

Kennedy was demonstrably correct. Hitler was an enormously important figure of the mid 20th century. His actions produced a war that reshaped a world.

Nor was he the embodiment of everything evil. He was a national leader who was responsible for some extremely evil acts. That doesn't mean everything he did was bad, only that some of what he did was VERY bad.

Now that the man has been dead for almost 70 years, it should be possible to approach him with greater rationality. Most people for whom he was a contemporary are no longer among the living. We should continue to condemn dictatorship, warmongering, racism, and genocide, but just because Hitler was guilty of these things is no reason to condemn a mixed economy, the rectification of post-WWI injustices, or vegetarianism on the basis that these were also things he did or practiced.

In any case, one cannot understand the events of the mid 20th century that resulted in the emergence of the Cold War international order without understanding Hitler. And one cannot understand anyone if one reacts badly to any description short of demonization.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

The quotes don't reflect Hitler's greatness.  Just that he caused a lot of heartache and trouble.    They also sound like the have been cherry picked and there is something on either side of the quote that matters more.

When the result of your rule is millions of your citizens are dead, your country is ruled by a committee of conquerers for half a century,  and the place is reviled and impoverished, the last adjective you can use for that kind of ruler is "Great."


----------



## California Girl

Dragon said:


> Kennedy was demonstrably correct. Hitler was an enormously important figure of the mid 20th century. His actions produced a war that reshaped a world.
> 
> Nor was he the embodiment of everything evil. He was a national leader who was responsible for some extremely evil acts. That doesn't mean everything he did was bad, only that some of what he did was VERY bad.
> 
> Now that the man has been dead for almost 70 years, it should be possible to approach him with greater rationality. Most people for whom he was a contemporary are no longer among the living. We should continue to condemn dictatorship, warmongering, racism, and genocide, but just because Hitler was guilty of these things is no reason to condemn a mixed economy, the rectification of post-WWI injustices, or vegetarianism on the basis that these were also things he did or practiced.
> 
> In any case, one cannot understand the events of the mid 20th century that resulted in the emergence of the Cold War international order without understanding Hitler. And one cannot understand anyone if one reacts badly to any description short of demonization.



Careful Commie, the left will think you're a Nazi Lover. 

Hysteria outweighs rational thought here.


----------



## California Girl

OK. So, since Matthew is not capable of providing context for his quotes, the source is _Prelude To Leadership - The European Diary of John F. Kennedy, Summer 1945_


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Can you provide better context for either?


----------



## Bfgrn

Baruch Menachem said:


> Can you provide better context for either?



Kennedy's 1945 Visit to Germany

In late July and early August 1945, just weeks after the end of the war in Europe, the 28-year-old John F. Kennedy visited war-devastated Germany. Accompanying him on this tour was US Navy Secretary James Forrestal (whom President Truman later appointed as the first Secretary of Defense).

Kennedy recorded his experiences and observations in a diary that was not made public until 1995. (It was published under the title Prelude to Leadership: The European Diary of John F. Kennedy, Summer 1945.)

These diary entries show the youthful Kennedy's wide-ranging curiosity and eye for telling detail -- attributes that were also manifest in his two best-selling books, While England Slept (1940) and Profiles in Courage. Earlier in 1945, he had attended the opening session of the United Nations organization in San Francisco, and had visited Britain to view the parliamentary election campaign, covering both events as a journalist for the Hearst newspaper chain.

...

Hitler's Place in History

After Bremen and Bremerhaven, Kennedy and Forrestal flew to Bavaria, where they visited the town of Berchtesgaden and then drove up to Hitler's mountain retreat, which was "completely gutted, the result of an air attack from 12,000 pound bombs by the R.A.F. [British air force] in an attempt on Hitler's life." They then ascended to Hitler's "Eagle's Nest" lair high in the mountains.

Just after this visit, Kennedy wrote a remarkable commentary in his diary, dated August 1, 1945, about Hitler and his place in history:

"After visiting these places, you can easily understand how that within a few years Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived.

"He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a menace to the peace of the world, but he had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him. He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."

Less than a year after this European tour, Kennedy was elected to Congress in Massachusetts, beginning a political career that took him to the White House, and which ended suddenly with his death on November 22, 1963.

From The Journal of Historical Review, May-June 1999 (Vol. 18, No. 3), pp. 30.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can recall for years after WWII there were rumors and stories of Hitler sightings, usually in South America.

JFK was right, there is still a mystery and a public fascination about Hitler. Just check out the History Channel and the thousands of Hitler documentaries since WWII.

But no man abhorred war more than John Kennedy, it devastated his family.  He wrote a Navy friend a letter while covering the founding of the United Nations in 1945 as a special writer for Hearst Press. In that letter was one of his famous quotes:

"War will exist until that distant day when the conscientious objector enjoys the same reputation and prestige that the warrior does today."

See page 87-88 A Thousand Days: John F. Kennedy in the White House - Arthur Meier Schlesinger - Google Books


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,




1. Seeing he did write about Hitler in this glowing way, I would have to say JFK was way out in left field when it comes to analyzing other world leaders.
2. JFK's own words condemn him as a stupid fuck.
3. There is no other way to say it, JFK was a fucking *idjit*.
4. Okay I said it, sure its hard to read, but its the truth.
5. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger. 




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## California Girl

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Seeing he did write about Hitler in this glowing way, I would have to say JFK was way out in left field when it comes to analyzing other world leaders.
> 2. JFK's own words condemn him as a stupid fuck.
> 3. There is no other way to say it, JFK was a fucking *idjit*.
> 4. Okay I said it, sure its hard to read, but its the truth.
> 5. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas




1. No one will shoot you for being the messenger.
2. We might for being a fucking idiot.

Regards,
Lady Girl of California


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






California Girl said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Seeing he did write about Hitler in this glowing way, I would have to say JFK was way out in left field when it comes to analyzing other world leaders.
> 2. JFK's own words condemn him as a stupid fuck.
> 3. There is no other way to say it, JFK was a fucking *idjit*.
> 4. Okay I said it, sure its hard to read, but its the truth.
> 5. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one will shoot you for being the messenger.
> 2. We might for being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Regards,
> Lady Girl of California
Click to expand...






1. So you disagree, if you do, I will have to throw down on you Cgirl,.....?
2. Explain that to us all here. 
3. This came from a diary he wrote, I am sure its been vetted by now, being wrote in 1945.
4. Released some 50 years later 1995.
5. So you also think Hitler was a worth while significant leader??
6. Hitler was a walking sack of shit!
7. Everyone who saw or read what took place should agree with me, unless your a walking sack of shit muslim ofcourse.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Baruch Menachem

> "He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a menace to the peace of the world, but he had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him. He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."



That sounds even worse


----------



## Bfgrn

Baruch Menachem said:


> "He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a menace to the peace of the world, but he had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him. He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds even worse
Click to expand...


Kennedy spoke the truth. Human beings do have a strange fascination with sinister figures. Why do you think The Sopranos was so popular? But don't mistake Kennedy's truth with any allegiance to Hitler or his beliefs. President Kennedy was the antithesis of Adolf Hitler. JFK was a warrior for peace, and he proved it during his Presidency.

This is a fascinating article about our late President Baruch Menachem, I hope you read it.

Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME

"And we must face the fact that the United States is neither omnipotent or omniscient - that we are only six percent of the world's population - that we cannot impose our will upon the other ninety-four percent of mankind - that we cannot right every wrong or reverse each adversity - and that therefore there cannot be an American solution to every world problem."
President John F. Kennedy


----------



## eots

*Documents: Bush's Grandfather Directed Bank Tied to Man Who Funded Hitler*

President Bush's grandfather was a director of a bank seized by the federal government because of its ties to a German industrialist who helped bankroll Adolf Hitler's rise to power, government documents show.
Prescott Bush (search) was one of seven directors of Union Banking Corp. (search), a New York investment bank owned by a bank controlled by the Thyssen family, according to recently declassified National Archives documents reviewed by The Associated Press.


Read more: Documents: Bush's Grandfather Directed Bank Tied to Man Who Funded Hitler | Fox News


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






eots said:


> *Documents: Bush's Grandfather Directed Bank Tied to Man Who Funded Hitler*
> 
> President Bush's grandfather was a director of a bank seized by the federal government because of its ties to a German industrialist who helped bankroll Adolf Hitler's rise to power, government documents show.
> Prescott Bush (search) was one of seven directors of Union Banking Corp. (search), a New York investment bank owned by a bank controlled by the Thyssen family, according to recently declassified National Archives documents reviewed by The Associated Press.
> 
> 
> Read more: Documents: Bush's Grandfather Directed Bank Tied to Man Who Funded Hitler | Fox News






1. ^^^^^^^^^^^^ OFF TOPIC!!!!!!
2. Classic Deflection!!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## California Girl

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Seeing he did write about Hitler in this glowing way, I would have to say JFK was way out in left field when it comes to analyzing other world leaders.
> 2. JFK's own words condemn him as a stupid fuck.
> 3. There is no other way to say it, JFK was a fucking *idjit*.
> 4. Okay I said it, sure its hard to read, but its the truth.
> 5. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one will shoot you for being the messenger.
> 2. We might for being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Regards,
> Lady Girl of California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So you disagree, if you do, I will have to throw down on you Cgirl,.....?
> 2. Explain that to us all here.
> 3. This came from a diary he wrote, I am sure its been vetted by now, being wrote in 1945.
> 4. Released some 50 years later 1995.
> 5. So you also think Hitler was a worth while significant leader??
> 6. Hitler was a walking sack of shit!
> 7. Everyone who saw or read what took place should agree with me, unless your a walking sack of shit muslim ofcourse.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


1. Hell will freeze over before someone like you can 'throw down' on me. 
2. You're a dumb ass.
3. See 2.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







California Girl said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one will shoot you for being the messenger.
> 2. We might for being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Regards,
> Lady Girl of California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So you disagree, if you do, I will have to throw down on you Cgirl,.....?
> 2. Explain that to us all here.
> 3. This came from a diary he wrote, I am sure its been vetted by now, being wrote in 1945.
> 4. Released some 50 years later 1995.
> 5. So you also think Hitler was a worth while significant leader??
> 6. Hitler was a walking sack of shit!
> 7. Everyone who saw or read what took place should agree with me, unless your a walking sack of shit muslim ofcourse.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Hell will freeze over before someone like you can 'throw down' on me.
> 2. You're a dumb ass.
> 3. See 2.
Click to expand...






1. ^^^^^^EASY WIN!!!!!!!^^^^^^^checkmate.......
2. You got nothing........
3. So what else you gonna do dunno but make a personal attack eh byaatch?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. One could speculate that if this diary would of been released back then, JFK may have never been elected a Senator, or President for that matter.

*AND*

2. I for one would never vote for a candidate who professed this much blubbering towards Hitler today.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. One could speculate that is this diary would of been released back then, JFK may have never been elected a Senator, or President for that matter.
> 
> *AND*
> 
> 2. I for one would never vote for a candidate who professed this much blubbering towards Hitler today.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Did you vote for this guy?

Our enemies are innovative and resourceful...They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we.
George W. Bush
About the quote: From remarks by the president at the signing of The Defense Appropriations Act for 2005 (8/5/04)

Our nation is somewhat sad, but were angry. Theres a certain level of blood lust, but we wont let it drive our reaction. Were steady, clear-eyed and patient, but pretty soon well have to start displaying scalps.
George W. Bush

If this were a dictatorship, it'd be a heck of a lot easier, just so long as I'm the dictator.
George W. Bush

I just want you to know that, when we talk about war, we're really talking about peace.
George W. Bush


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. One could speculate that is this diary would of been released back then, JFK may have never been elected a Senator, or President for that matter.
> 
> *AND*
> 
> 2. I for one would never vote for a candidate who professed this much blubbering towards Hitler today.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this guy?
> 
> Our enemies are innovative and resourceful...They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we.
> George W. Bush
> About the quote: From remarks by the president at the signing of The Defense Appropriations Act for 2005 (8/5/04)
> 
> Our nation is somewhat sad, but were angry. Theres a certain level of blood lust, but we wont let it drive our reaction. Were steady, clear-eyed and patient, but pretty soon well have to start displaying scalps.
> George W. Bush
> 
> If this were a dictatorship, it'd be a heck of a lot easier, just so long as I'm the dictator.
> George W. Bush
> 
> I just want you to know that, when we talk about war, we're really talking about peace.
> George W. Bush
Click to expand...





1. OFF TOPIC!!!!!
2. Classic Deflection.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. One could speculate that is this diary would of been released back then, JFK may have never been elected a Senator, or President for that matter.
> 
> *AND*
> 
> 2. I for one would never vote for a candidate who professed this much blubbering towards Hitler today.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this guy?
> 
> Our enemies are innovative and resourceful...They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we.
> George W. Bush
> About the quote: From remarks by the president at the signing of The Defense Appropriations Act for 2005 (8/5/04)
> 
> Our nation is somewhat sad, but were angry. Theres a certain level of blood lust, but we wont let it drive our reaction. Were steady, clear-eyed and patient, but pretty soon well have to start displaying scalps.
> George W. Bush
> 
> If this were a dictatorship, it'd be a heck of a lot easier, just so long as I'm the dictator.
> George W. Bush
> 
> I just want you to know that, when we talk about war, we're really talking about peace.
> George W. Bush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. OFF TOPIC!!!!!
> 2. Classic Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


So, you won't vote for a man based on what he says about a dictator, but you will vote for a man that acts like one.

On three occasions President Kennedy was confronted with crisis's where military force was an option, and on those three occasions he chose not to use military force. He used diplomacy and communication to avoid the real possibility of war. 

Bush invaded Iraq, just like Hitler invaded Poland.

"The United States, as the world knows, will never start a war. We do not want a war. We do not now expect a war. This generation of Americans has already had enough  more than enough  of war and hate and oppression. We shall be prepared if others wish it. We shall be alert to try to stop it. But we shall also do our part to build a world of peace where the weak are safe and the strong are just."
President John F. Kennedy  - Address at The American University, Washington D.C. (10 June 1963)

"The defense policy of the United States is based on a simple premise: The United States does not start fights. We will never be an aggressor."
Ronald Reagan


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this guy?
> 
> Our enemies are innovative and resourceful...They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we.
> George W. Bush
> About the quote: From remarks by the president at the signing of The Defense Appropriations Act for 2005 (8/5/04)
> 
> Our nation is somewhat sad, but were angry. Theres a certain level of blood lust, but we wont let it drive our reaction. Were steady, clear-eyed and patient, but pretty soon well have to start displaying scalps.
> George W. Bush
> 
> If this were a dictatorship, it'd be a heck of a lot easier, just so long as I'm the dictator.
> George W. Bush
> 
> I just want you to know that, when we talk about war, we're really talking about peace.
> George W. Bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. OFF TOPIC!!!!!
> 2. Classic Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you won't vote for a man based on what he says about a dictator, but you will vote for a man that acts like one.
> 
> On three occasions President Kennedy was confronted with crisis's where military force was an option, and on those three occasions he chose not to use military force. He used diplomacy and communication to avoid the real possibility of war.
> 
> Bush invaded Iraq, just like Hitler invaded Poland.
> 
> "The United States, as the world knows, will never start a war. We do not want a war. We do not now expect a war. This generation of Americans has already had enough  more than enough  of war and hate and oppression. We shall be prepared if others wish it. We shall be alert to try to stop it. But we shall also do our part to build a world of peace where the weak are safe and the strong are just."
> President John F. Kennedy  - Address at The American University, Washington D.C. (10 June 1963)
> 
> "The defense policy of the United States is based on a simple premise: The United States does not start fights. We will never be an aggressor."
> Ronald Reagan
Click to expand...





1. More deflection!!!!!
2. Get on topic or stfu. 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. OFF TOPIC!!!!!
> 2. Classic Deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you won't vote for a man based on what he says about a dictator, but you will vote for a man that acts like one.
> 
> On three occasions President Kennedy was confronted with crisis's where military force was an option, and on those three occasions he chose not to use military force. He used diplomacy and communication to avoid the real possibility of war.
> 
> Bush invaded Iraq, just like Hitler invaded Poland.
> 
> "The United States, as the world knows, will never start a war. We do not want a war. We do not now expect a war. This generation of Americans has already had enough  more than enough  of war and hate and oppression. We shall be prepared if others wish it. We shall be alert to try to stop it. But we shall also do our part to build a world of peace where the weak are safe and the strong are just."
> President John F. Kennedy  - Address at The American University, Washington D.C. (10 June 1963)
> 
> "The defense policy of the United States is based on a simple premise: The United States does not start fights. We will never be an aggressor."
> Ronald Reagan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. More deflection!!!!!
> 2. Get on topic or stfu.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


I find it refreshing that your intelligence level matches your avatar.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you won't vote for a man based on what he says about a dictator, but you will vote for a man that acts like one.
> 
> On three occasions President Kennedy was confronted with crisis's where military force was an option, and on those three occasions he chose not to use military force. He used diplomacy and communication to avoid the real possibility of war.
> 
> Bush invaded Iraq, just like Hitler invaded Poland.
> 
> "The United States, as the world knows, will never start a war. We do not want a war. We do not now expect a war. This generation of Americans has already had enough  more than enough  of war and hate and oppression. We shall be prepared if others wish it. We shall be alert to try to stop it. But we shall also do our part to build a world of peace where the weak are safe and the strong are just."
> President John F. Kennedy  - Address at The American University, Washington D.C. (10 June 1963)
> 
> "The defense policy of the United States is based on a simple premise: The United States does not start fights. We will never be an aggressor."
> Ronald Reagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. More deflection!!!!!
> 2. Get on topic or stfu.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it refreshing that your intelligence level matches your avatar.
Click to expand...




1. ^^^^^ You really spanked me that time! 
2. Back on topic like a *good chap*.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## konradv

whitehall said:


> Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.



Of course he was "important".  You can't throw the world into turmoil without being important.  That's like the saying The Inquisition wasn't an important part of the Middle Ages!  Both good and evil people can be important.  I don't feel it has a qualitative meaning to it in a moral sense, just the historical sense.


----------



## ginscpy

I wonder what Hitler would have thought about The Beatles?


----------



## George Costanza

Matthew said:


> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America



JFK was not praising or lauding Hitlier.  He was merely stating a fact.  For that matter, the bubonic plague was one of the most significant things that has ever happened to the human race.  Does that mean I am in favor of the bubonic plague?

I find several things significant about you, Matthew.  The first is that this thread is over one month old,  has 3 pages to it and I have yet to see a response from you to any of the posts on it, almost all of which challenge you to get back on here and justify the thread title and the OP.  A classic hit and run thread.

Secondly: 3,371 posts and a Rep Power of 63.  I can easily see why.

Hell, I even find myself agreeing with some of CG's comments on here.  A thread REALLY has to be a squirter to have something like that happen.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







George Costanza said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was not praising or lauding Hitler.  He was merely stating a fact.  For that matter, the bubonic plague was one of the most significant things that has ever happened to the human race.  Does that mean I am in favor of the bubonic plague?
> 
> I find several things significant about you, Matthew.  The first is that this thread is over one month old,  has 3 pages to it and I have yet to see a response from you to any of the posts on it, almost all of which challenge you to get back on here and justify the thread title and the OP.  A classic hit and run thread.
> 
> Secondly: 3,371 posts and a Rep Power of 63.  I can easily see why.
> 
> Hell, I even find myself agreeing with some of CG's comments on here.  A thread REALLY has to be a squirter to have something like that happen.
Click to expand...





1. Wow George.
2. This one quote here is irrefutable George, come on, I know JFK was your childhood hero and all, mine as well, I loved him too, but I didn't know what he felt in his heart about Hitler, when I was growing up, and neither did you George, read this and do try and sugar coat it for me will you?

JFK Quote:
"Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived"...


3. In my opinion if anyone or peoples, do not actually hate this guy in future generations, then I say let those same future generation be done the same way the generation of Jews and the other people of the world suffered, all nations suffered George, most all lost lives, for this no account sack of shit Hitler.
4. Hitler was and is known for being significantly more evil than anyone else who had come before, but thats not what JFK was saying now was it?
5. Tell the truth George, don't even try to *BULLSHIT* me, I ain't gonna hear that crap.
6. Emerging from a bucket of shit everyone hates to smell, but ends up smelling like flowers huh??? NOT!!!!!
7. Maybe you retract what you said eh George???
8. This thread got legs after I found it.
9. Before I got ahold of it, there was just posts about how JFK was right, how he meant something else like you said, George,....thats a lie.
10. This is some crazy shit he wrote, and there is a reason it wasn't published for fifty years.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. ***CHECKMATE***
2. George.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was not praising or lauding Hitler.  He was merely stating a fact.  For that matter, the bubonic plague was one of the most significant things that has ever happened to the human race.  Does that mean I am in favor of the bubonic plague?
> 
> I find several things significant about you, Matthew.  The first is that this thread is over one month old,  has 3 pages to it and I have yet to see a response from you to any of the posts on it, almost all of which challenge you to get back on here and justify the thread title and the OP.  A classic hit and run thread.
> 
> Secondly: 3,371 posts and a Rep Power of 63.  I can easily see why.
> 
> Hell, I even find myself agreeing with some of CG's comments on here.  A thread REALLY has to be a squirter to have something like that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wow George.
> 2. This one quote here is irrefutable George, come on, I know JFK was your childhood hero and all, mine as well, I loved him too, but I didn't know what he felt in his heart about Hitler, when I was growing up, and neither did you George, read this and do try and sugar coat it for me will you?
> 
> JFK Quote:
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived"...
> 
> 
> 3. In my opinion if anyone or peoples, do not actually hate this guy in future generations, then I say let those same future generation be done the same way the generation of Jews and the other people of the world suffered, all nations suffered George, most all lost lives, for this no account sack of shit Hitler.
> 4. Hitler was and is known for being significantly more evil than anyone else who had come before, but thats not what JFK was saying now was it?
> 5. Tell the truth George, don't even try to *BULLSHIT* me, I ain't gonna hear that crap.
> 6. Emerging from a bucket of shit everyone hates to smell, but ends up smelling like flowers huh??? NOT!!!!!
> 7. Maybe you retract what you said eh George???
> 8. This thread got legs after I found it.
> 9. Before I got ahold of it, there was just posts about how JFK was right, how he meant something else like you said, George,....thats a lie.
> 10. This is some crazy shit he wrote, and there is a reason it wasn't published for fifty years.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Here is your problem primate...there is nothing in Jack Kennedy's life that is anything but the antithesis of Hitler. So WHY should he not be given the benefit of the doubt?


"We in this country, in this generation, are--by destiny rather than choice--the watchmen on the walls of world freedom. We ask, therefore, that we may be worthy of our power and responsibility, that we may exercise our strength with wisdom and restraint, and that we may achieve in our time and for all time the ancient vision of "peace on earth, good will toward men." That must always be our goal, and the righteousness of our cause must always underlie our strength. For as was written long ago: "except the Lord keep the city, the watchman waketh but in vain."

The speech never given...Remarks Prepared for Delivery at the Trade Mart in Dallas, November 22, 1963


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was not praising or lauding Hitler.  He was merely stating a fact.  For that matter, the bubonic plague was one of the most significant things that has ever happened to the human race.  Does that mean I am in favor of the bubonic plague?
> 
> I find several things significant about you, Matthew.  The first is that this thread is over one month old,  has 3 pages to it and I have yet to see a response from you to any of the posts on it, almost all of which challenge you to get back on here and justify the thread title and the OP.  A classic hit and run thread.
> 
> Secondly: 3,371 posts and a Rep Power of 63.  I can easily see why.
> 
> Hell, I even find myself agreeing with some of CG's comments on here.  A thread REALLY has to be a squirter to have something like that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wow George.
> 2. This one quote here is irrefutable George, come on, I know JFK was your childhood hero and all, mine as well, I loved him too, but I didn't know what he felt in his heart about Hitler, when I was growing up, and neither did you George, read this and do try and sugar coat it for me will you?
> 
> JFK Quote:
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived"...
> 
> 
> 3. In my opinion if anyone or peoples, do not actually hate this guy in future generations, then I say let those same future generation be done the same way the generation of Jews and the other people of the world suffered, all nations suffered George, most all lost lives, for this no account sack of shit Hitler.
> 4. Hitler was and is known for being significantly more evil than anyone else who had come before, but thats not what JFK was saying now was it?
> 5. Tell the truth George, don't even try to *BULLSHIT* me, I ain't gonna hear that crap.
> 6. Emerging from a bucket of shit everyone hates to smell, but ends up smelling like flowers huh??? NOT!!!!!
> 7. Maybe you retract what you said eh George???
> 8. This thread got legs after I found it.
> 9. Before I got ahold of it, there was just posts about how JFK was right, how he meant something else like you said, George,....thats a lie.
> 10. This is some crazy shit he wrote, and there is a reason it wasn't published for fifty years.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is your problem primate...there is nothing in Jack Kennedy's life that is anything but the antithesis of Hitler. So WHY should he not be given the benefit of the doubt?
> 
> 
> "We in this country, in this generation, are--by destiny rather than choice--the watchmen on the walls of world freedom. We ask, therefore, that we may be worthy of our power and responsibility, that we may exercise our strength with wisdom and restraint, and that we may achieve in our time and for all time the ancient vision of "peace on earth, good will toward men." That must always be our goal, and the righteousness of our cause must always underlie our strength. For as was written long ago: "except the Lord keep the city, the watchman waketh but in vain."
> 
> The speech never given...Remarks Prepared for Delivery at the Trade Mart in Dallas, November 22, 1963
Click to expand...





1. So why was it fifty years that this transcript being come to light I ask?
2. George and others checked out of this thread for a reason, they have no leg to stand on.
3. I was seven when JFK was shot down in Dallas some thirty miles from here, and it was a shock to this area when it happened here, I thought JFK as a father figure he was loved that much around here.
4. I think that if this transcript had been published in the 1940's soon after it  being written, it would of changed history, *no doubt*.
5. Some how JFK learned to keep his mouth shut about Hitler after writing the diary, I am sure some one within his family reamed him out butt good, more than likely it was his mother, we shall never know.
6. JFK was a great speech writer, huge talent, but he was totally wrong about Hitler, he was out in left field on Hitler, loony left field.
7. Who is brave enough to tackle this topic with unbiased truth,...... that would be *CWN* ofcourse.
8. This transcript was released in 1995, and it has been given a huge pass ever since then, till I came across it in this thread.
9. In the year 1946 JFK had experienced war, had survived war, and was in that war because of what Hitler the mad man had tried to do, and yet, JFK had a deep very deep rooted respect for the man, which is just plain sick as hell!!!!!
10. My argument is indisputable, don't even try.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## rightwinger

You don't think Hitler was "significant" or a legend?


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wow George.
> 2. This one quote here is irrefutable George, come on, I know JFK was your childhood hero and all, mine as well, I loved him too, but I didn't know what he felt in his heart about Hitler, when I was growing up, and neither did you George, read this and do try and sugar coat it for me will you?
> 
> JFK Quote:
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived"...
> 
> 
> 3. In my opinion if anyone or peoples, do not actually hate this guy in future generations, then I say let those same future generation be done the same way the generation of Jews and the other people of the world suffered, all nations suffered George, most all lost lives, for this no account sack of shit Hitler.
> 4. Hitler was and is known for being significantly more evil than anyone else who had come before, but thats not what JFK was saying now was it?
> 5. Tell the truth George, don't even try to *BULLSHIT* me, I ain't gonna hear that crap.
> 6. Emerging from a bucket of shit everyone hates to smell, but ends up smelling like flowers huh??? NOT!!!!!
> 7. Maybe you retract what you said eh George???
> 8. This thread got legs after I found it.
> 9. Before I got ahold of it, there was just posts about how JFK was right, how he meant something else like you said, George,....thats a lie.
> 10. This is some crazy shit he wrote, and there is a reason it wasn't published for fifty years.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your problem primate...there is nothing in Jack Kennedy's life that is anything but the antithesis of Hitler. So WHY should he not be given the benefit of the doubt?
> 
> 
> "We in this country, in this generation, are--by destiny rather than choice--the watchmen on the walls of world freedom. We ask, therefore, that we may be worthy of our power and responsibility, that we may exercise our strength with wisdom and restraint, and that we may achieve in our time and for all time the ancient vision of "peace on earth, good will toward men." That must always be our goal, and the righteousness of our cause must always underlie our strength. For as was written long ago: "except the Lord keep the city, the watchman waketh but in vain."
> 
> The speech never given...Remarks Prepared for Delivery at the Trade Mart in Dallas, November 22, 1963
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So why was it fifty years that this transcript being come to light I ask?
> 2. George and others checked out of this thread for a reason, they have no leg to stand on.
> 3. I was seven when JFK was shot down in Dallas some thirty miles from here, and it was a shock to this area when it happened here, I thought JFK as a father figure he was loved that much around here.
> 4. I think that if this transcript had been published in the 1940's soon after it  being written, it would of changed history, *no doubt*.
> 5. Some how JFK learned to keep his mouth shut about Hitler after writing the diary, I am sure some one within his family reamed him out butt good, more than likely it was his mother, we shall never know.
> 6. JFK was a great speech writer, huge talent, but he was totally wrong about Hitler, he was out in left field on Hitler, loony left field.
> 7. Who is brave enough to tackle this topic with unbiased truth,...... that would be *CWN* ofcourse.
> 8. This transcript was released in 1995, and it has been given a huge pass ever since then, till I came across it in this thread.
> 9. In the year 1946 JFK had experienced war, had survived war, and was in that war because of what Hitler the mad man had tried to do, and yet, JFK had a deep very deep rooted respect for the man, which is just plain sick as hell!!!!!
> 10. My argument is indisputable, don't even try.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


First; a person's diary is a private document. Even mothers and fathers usually respect that level of privacy to their children. So the first point is it's none of our fucking business.

But, I'm sure if it had leaked out prior to JFK's life of public service, it would have been twisted into what you want to interpret it to mean. But you are not Jack Kennedy, so you DON'T know what he meant, do you?  The word 'significant' does not reveal approval or condemnation, it merely reveals scope. 

Here is a simple question you can answer with a yes, or a no. 

Was Adolf Hitler a significant person in world history? Yes, or no?


There is no sin except stupidity.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





rightwinger said:


> You don't think Hitler was "significant" or a legend?





1. If you mean *significantly fucked up in the head, and being an evil bastard*? I would have to say yes.
2. But if you are saying like JFK was writing, *significant valued person* history will reflect he wasn't all that bad as he appeared when this transcript was written, I would have to say absolutely not!
3. If you mean legend as the legend of robin hood, where a person does bad, but because he shared the loot, to those who he thought were being wronged, I'd have to say *NO*, he will never be considered a robin hood type, Hitler will remain a legend in his own mind, and the minds of stupid ignorant people, who have no idea of morality, justice, human kindness, and all other worthy human traits, you do consider yourself with some of these worthy traits right?
4. Hitlers legacy and or legend will always be he murdered the Jews by the millions, he focused on the Jews of Europe, and would of taken out all the Jews world wide if he hadn't been stopped.
5. JFK at that time soon after the war, he went to Germany to see the places his man, Hitler had lived and where was born the *Legend* Hitler, in JFK's mind a *Great Man* as described very well in his personal diary, his inner most thoughts, which in fact describe a certain amount of *Hero Worship* towards Hitler.
6. I am not brain washed into seeing or reading script and interpreting other than it says, it does indeed say what it says.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think Hitler was "significant" or a legend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If you mean *significantly fucked up in the head, and being an evil bastard*? I would have to say yes.
> 2. But if you are saying like JFK was writing, *significant valued person* history will reflect he wasn't all that bad as he appeared when this transcript was written, I would have to say absolutely not!
> 3. If you mean legend as the legend of robin hood, where a person does bad, but because he shared the loot, to those who he thought were being wronged, I'd have to say *NO*, he will never be considered a robin hood type, Hitler will remain a legend in his own mind, and the minds of stupid ignorant people, who have no idea of morality, justice, human kindness, and all other worthy human traits, you do consider yourself with some of these worthy traits right?
> 4. Hitlers legacy and or legend will always be he murdered the Jews by the millions, he focused on the Jews of Europe, and would of taken out all the Jews world wide if he hadn't been stopped.
> 5. JFK at that time soon after the war, he went to Germany to see the places his man, Hitler had lived and where was born the *Legend* Hitler, in JFK's mind a *Great Man* as described very well in his personal diary, his inner most thoughts, which in fact describe a certain amount of *Hero Worship* towards Hitler.
> 6. I am not brain washed into seeing or reading script and interpreting other than it says, it does indeed say what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


SO, you are Jack Kennedy. You would have to be to be able to attach all that you say Kennedy meant with his words.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think Hitler was "significant" or a legend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If you mean *significantly fucked up in the head, and being an evil bastard*? I would have to say yes.
> 2. But if you are saying like JFK was writing, *significant valued person* history will reflect he wasn't all that bad as he appeared when this transcript was written, I would have to say absolutely not!
> 3. If you mean legend as the legend of robin hood, where a person does bad, but because he shared the loot, to those who he thought were being wronged, I'd have to say *NO*, he will never be considered a robin hood type, Hitler will remain a legend in his own mind, and the minds of stupid ignorant people, who have no idea of morality, justice, human kindness, and all other worthy human traits, you do consider yourself with some of these worthy traits right?
> 4. Hitlers legacy and or legend will always be he murdered the Jews by the millions, he focused on the Jews of Europe, and would of taken out all the Jews world wide if he hadn't been stopped.
> 5. JFK at that time soon after the war, he went to Germany to see the places his man, Hitler had lived and where was born the *Legend* Hitler, in JFK's mind a *Great Man* as described very well in his personal diary, his inner most thoughts, which in fact describe a certain amount of *Hero Worship* towards Hitler.
> 6. I am not brain washed into seeing or reading script and interpreting other than it says, it does indeed say what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO, you are Jack Kennedy. You would have to be to be able to attach all that you say Kennedy meant with his words.
Click to expand...





1. You have bumped your head, no, I don't need to be JFK to know what he wrote means, all I need is a 8th grade comprehension level in reading, and thats all anybody else needs too.
2. Don't be a *Idjit*! 
3. Do you have to be me to understand what I am writing right now??? 
4. *CHECKMATE*!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If you mean *significantly fucked up in the head, and being an evil bastard*? I would have to say yes.
> 2. But if you are saying like JFK was writing, *significant valued person* history will reflect he wasn't all that bad as he appeared when this transcript was written, I would have to say absolutely not!
> 3. If you mean legend as the legend of robin hood, where a person does bad, but because he shared the loot, to those who he thought were being wronged, I'd have to say *NO*, he will never be considered a robin hood type, Hitler will remain a legend in his own mind, and the minds of stupid ignorant people, who have no idea of morality, justice, human kindness, and all other worthy human traits, you do consider yourself with some of these worthy traits right?
> 4. Hitlers legacy and or legend will always be he murdered the Jews by the millions, he focused on the Jews of Europe, and would of taken out all the Jews world wide if he hadn't been stopped.
> 5. JFK at that time soon after the war, he went to Germany to see the places his man, Hitler had lived and where was born the *Legend* Hitler, in JFK's mind a *Great Man* as described very well in his personal diary, his inner most thoughts, which in fact describe a certain amount of *Hero Worship* towards Hitler.
> 6. I am not brain washed into seeing or reading script and interpreting other than it says, it does indeed say what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, you are Jack Kennedy. You would have to be to be able to attach all that you say Kennedy meant with his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You have bumped your head, no, I don't need to be JFK to know what he wrote means, all I need is a 8th grade comprehension level in reading, and thats all anybody else needs too.
> 2. Don't be a *Idjit*!
> 3. Do you have to be me to understand what I am writing right now???
> 4. *CHECKMATE*!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


You are adding words that JFK didn't say and you are adding absolute meaning to words that don't have absolute meaning.

You are distorting, twisting and even redefining his words. You are either being dishonest or you really are that obtuse.

If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?


We have all made mistakes. But Dante tells us that divine justice weighs the sins of the cold-blooded and the sins of the warm-hearted on different scales. Better the occasional faults of a party living in the spirit of charity than the consistent omissions of a party frozen in the ice of its own indifference.
President John F. Kennedy


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO, you are Jack Kennedy. You would have to be to be able to attach all that you say Kennedy meant with his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You have bumped your head, no, I don't need to be JFK to know what he wrote means, all I need is a 8th grade comprehension level in reading, and thats all anybody else needs too.
> 2. Don't be a *Idjit*!
> 3. Do you have to be me to understand what I am writing right now???
> 4. *CHECKMATE*!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are adding words that JFK didn't say and you are adding absolute meaning to words that don't have absolute meaning.
> 
> You are distorting, twisting and even redefining his words. You are either being dishonest or you really are that obtuse.
> 
> If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?
> 
> 
> We have all made mistakes. But Dante tells us that divine justice weighs the sins of the cold-blooded and the sins of the warm-hearted on different scales. Better the occasional faults of a party living in the spirit of charity than the consistent omissions of a party frozen in the ice of its own indifference.
> President John F. Kennedy
Click to expand...





1. After reading parts of his diary, I can imagine he had a professional writer on staff to write all his great speeches, *One small step for man, etc,....*.
2. And I don't think he had a writer write his diary.
3. I am not making up anything JFK wrote, I am just reading it, like everyone else and I am honest.
4. I hate that he looked at Hitler the way he did, and this diminishes his life considerably.
5. This is a major black eye to his memory and legacy, in my opinion.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You have bumped your head, no, I don't need to be JFK to know what he wrote means, all I need is a 8th grade comprehension level in reading, and thats all anybody else needs too.
> 2. Don't be a *Idjit*!
> 3. Do you have to be me to understand what I am writing right now???
> 4. *CHECKMATE*!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are adding words that JFK didn't say and you are adding absolute meaning to words that don't have absolute meaning.
> 
> You are distorting, twisting and even redefining his words. You are either being dishonest or you really are that obtuse.
> 
> If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?
> 
> 
> We have all made mistakes. But Dante tells us that divine justice weighs the sins of the cold-blooded and the sins of the warm-hearted on different scales. Better the occasional faults of a party living in the spirit of charity than the consistent omissions of a party frozen in the ice of its own indifference.
> President John F. Kennedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. After reading parts of his diary, I can imagine he had a professional writer on staff to write all his great speeches, *One small step for man, etc,....*.
> 2. And I don't think he had a writer write his diary.
> 3. I am not making up anything JFK wrote, I am just reading it, like everyone else and I am honest.
> 4. I hate that he looked at Hitler the way he did, and this diminishes his life considerably.
> 5. This is a major black eye to his memory and legacy, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts.
Daniel Patrick Moynihan

You have a right to your opinion, but you can't make things up.

President Kennedy DIDN'T say:
*significant valued person*
*Great Man*
*Hero*

YOU DID...

President Kennedy DID say:

"He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a *menace* to the peace of the world"

*menace*: danger; pest
Synonyms: hazard, intimidation, jeopardy, nuisance, peril, plague, risk, scare, threat, thunder, trouble, troublemaker, warning

As someone who has studied our 35th President, I honestly believe we have President Kennedy to thank for the conversation we are having today. Had he acted like a megalomaniac, which Hitler was, during the Cuban Missile Crisis, America would have been forces to engage in a nuclear war.

BTW, "one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind" was Astronaut Neil Armstrong


----------



## ginscpy

I'm not sure JFK even knew The Beatles existed. 

They were just becoming famous after right his death. 

Picked the nation up...........


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are adding words that JFK didn't say and you are adding absolute meaning to words that don't have absolute meaning.
> 
> You are distorting, twisting and even redefining his words. You are either being dishonest or you really are that obtuse.
> 
> If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?
> 
> 
> We have all made mistakes. But Dante tells us that divine justice weighs the sins of the cold-blooded and the sins of the warm-hearted on different scales. Better the occasional faults of a party living in the spirit of charity than the consistent omissions of a party frozen in the ice of its own indifference.
> President John F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. After reading parts of his diary, I can imagine he had a professional writer on staff to write all his great speeches, *One small step for man, etc,....*.
> 2. And I don't think he had a writer write his diary.
> 3. I am not making up anything JFK wrote, I am just reading it, like everyone else and I am honest.
> 4. I hate that he looked at Hitler the way he did, and this diminishes his life considerably.
> 5. This is a major black eye to his memory and legacy, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts.
> Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> You have a right to your opinion, but you can't make things up.
> 
> President Kennedy DIDN'T say:
> *significant valued person*
> *Great Man*
> *Hero*
> 
> YOU DID...
> 
> President Kennedy DID say:
> 
> "He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a *menace* to the peace of the world"
> 
> *menace*: danger; pest
> Synonyms: hazard, intimidation, jeopardy, nuisance, peril, plague, risk, scare, threat, thunder, trouble, troublemaker, warning
> 
> As someone who has studied our 35th President, I honestly believe we have President Kennedy to thank for the conversation we are having today. Had he acted like a megalomaniac, which Hitler was, during the Cuban Missile Crisis, America would have been forces to engage in a nuclear war.
> 
> BTW, "one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind" was Astronaut Neil Armstrong
Click to expand...





1. Okay you got me on the Neil Armstong quote, I was thinking more about that other JFK quote, "Ask not what your country can do for you but,..."
2. That was my bad, sorry.
3. What JFK was saying about Hitler is he in a way admired the man, *hero* status is implied, maybe not using those words, but its the jist of his diary, face it, see the op.
4. I wish it wasn't but it is.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Its just too easy, JFK wrote about his inner most thoughts in his diary, I suppose he never thought those writings would see the light of day, but was he wrong, what he wrote was pure madness, there was no redeeming sides of Hitler, he was the worst ever human being, if you want to give him that much credit as to call him human, he was a walking sack of shit, and he was a *pure evil monster*.
2. If anyone tells you anything different, even JFK, you should never believe it, NOT NEVER!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





ginscpy said:


> I'm not sure JFK even knew The Beatles existed.
> 
> They were just becoming famous after right his death.
> 
> Picked the nation up...........






1. First off who cares if Hitler would of liked The Beatles, he was a *sack of shit*.
2. I am sure JFK heard of them, before Oswald got him, but how does that connect to this topic???
3. The Beatles were very cool for that time, *agreed*.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. After reading parts of his diary, I can imagine he had a professional writer on staff to write all his great speeches, *One small step for man, etc,....*.
> 2. And I don't think he had a writer write his diary.
> 3. I am not making up anything JFK wrote, I am just reading it, like everyone else and I am honest.
> 4. I hate that he looked at Hitler the way he did, and this diminishes his life considerably.
> 5. This is a major black eye to his memory and legacy, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts.
> Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> You have a right to your opinion, but you can't make things up.
> 
> President Kennedy DIDN'T say:
> *significant valued person*
> *Great Man*
> *Hero*
> 
> YOU DID...
> 
> President Kennedy DID say:
> 
> "He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a *menace* to the peace of the world"
> 
> *menace*: danger; pest
> Synonyms: hazard, intimidation, jeopardy, nuisance, peril, plague, risk, scare, threat, thunder, trouble, troublemaker, warning
> 
> As someone who has studied our 35th President, I honestly believe we have President Kennedy to thank for the conversation we are having today. Had he acted like a megalomaniac, which Hitler was, during the Cuban Missile Crisis, America would have been forces to engage in a nuclear war.
> 
> BTW, "one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind" was Astronaut Neil Armstrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Okay you got me on the Neil Armstong quote, I was thinking more about that other JFK quote, "Ask not what your country can do for you but,..."
> 2. That was my bad, sorry.
> 3. What JFK was saying about Hitler is he in a way admired the man, *hero* status is implied, maybe not using those words, but its the jist of his diary, face it, see the op.
> 4. I wish it wasn't but it is.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


JFK didn't use the word hero, he DID use the word *menace*. You keep avoiding my question:

If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?

Kennedy often said he wanted his epitaph to be "He kept the peace." Even Khrushchev and Castro, Kennedy's toughest foreign adversaries, came to appreciate J.F.K.'s commitment to that goal. The roly-poly Soviet leader, clowning and growling, had thrown the young President off his game when they met at the Vienna summit in 1961. But after weathering storms like the Cuban missile crisis, the two leaders had settled into a mutually respectful quest for détente. When Khrushchev got the news from Dallas in November 1963, he broke down and sobbed in the Kremlin, unable to perform his duties for days. Despite his youth, Kennedy was a "real statesman," Khrushchev later wrote in his memoir, after he was pushed from power less than a year following J.F.K.'s death. If Kennedy had lived, he wrote, the two men could have brought peace to the world.

Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts.
> Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> You have a right to your opinion, but you can't make things up.
> 
> President Kennedy DIDN'T say:
> *significant valued person*
> *Great Man*
> *Hero*
> 
> YOU DID...
> 
> President Kennedy DID say:
> 
> "He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a *menace* to the peace of the world"
> 
> *menace*: danger; pest
> Synonyms: hazard, intimidation, jeopardy, nuisance, peril, plague, risk, scare, threat, thunder, trouble, troublemaker, warning
> 
> As someone who has studied our 35th President, I honestly believe we have President Kennedy to thank for the conversation we are having today. Had he acted like a megalomaniac, which Hitler was, during the Cuban Missile Crisis, America would have been forces to engage in a nuclear war.
> 
> BTW, "one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind" was Astronaut Neil Armstrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Okay you got me on the Neil Armstong quote, I was thinking more about that other JFK quote, "Ask not what your country can do for you but,..."
> 2. That was my bad, sorry.
> 3. What JFK was saying about Hitler is he in a way admired the man, *hero* status is implied, maybe not using those words, but its the jist of his diary, face it, see the op.
> 4. I wish it wasn't but it is.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JFK didn't use the word hero, he DID use the word *menace*. You keep avoiding my question:
> 
> If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?
> 
> Kennedy often said he wanted his epitaph to be "He kept the peace." Even Khrushchev and Castro, Kennedy's toughest foreign adversaries, came to appreciate J.F.K.'s commitment to that goal. The roly-poly Soviet leader, clowning and growling, had thrown the young President off his game when they met at the Vienna summit in 1961. But after weathering storms like the Cuban missile crisis, the two leaders had settled into a mutually respectful quest for détente. When Khrushchev got the news from Dallas in November 1963, he broke down and sobbed in the Kremlin, unable to perform his duties for days. Despite his youth, Kennedy was a "real statesman," Khrushchev later wrote in his memoir, after he was pushed from power less than a year following J.F.K.'s death. If Kennedy had lived, he wrote, the two men could have brought peace to the world.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
Click to expand...





1. Look JFK was a great President, but his diary was messed up, the one he wrote in Germany when he visited there.
2. He said what he said, you want to re-write it I know, I hear you, and feel your pain, but words cant change.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Okay you got me on the Neil Armstong quote, I was thinking more about that other JFK quote, "Ask not what your country can do for you but,..."
> 2. That was my bad, sorry.
> 3. What JFK was saying about Hitler is he in a way admired the man, *hero* status is implied, maybe not using those words, but its the jist of his diary, face it, see the op.
> 4. I wish it wasn't but it is.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK didn't use the word hero, he DID use the word *menace*. You keep avoiding my question:
> 
> If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?
> 
> Kennedy often said he wanted his epitaph to be "He kept the peace." Even Khrushchev and Castro, Kennedy's toughest foreign adversaries, came to appreciate J.F.K.'s commitment to that goal. The roly-poly Soviet leader, clowning and growling, had thrown the young President off his game when they met at the Vienna summit in 1961. But after weathering storms like the Cuban missile crisis, the two leaders had settled into a mutually respectful quest for détente. When Khrushchev got the news from Dallas in November 1963, he broke down and sobbed in the Kremlin, unable to perform his duties for days. Despite his youth, Kennedy was a "real statesman," Khrushchev later wrote in his memoir, after he was pushed from power less than a year following J.F.K.'s death. If Kennedy had lived, he wrote, the two men could have brought peace to the world.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Look JFK was a great President, but his diary was messed up, the one he wrote in Germany when he visited there.
> 2. He said what he said, you want to re-write it I know, I hear you, and feel your pain, but words cant change.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Translation: you CAN'T name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK didn't use the word hero, he DID use the word *menace*. You keep avoiding my question:
> 
> If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?
> 
> Kennedy often said he wanted his epitaph to be "He kept the peace." Even Khrushchev and Castro, Kennedy's toughest foreign adversaries, came to appreciate J.F.K.'s commitment to that goal. The roly-poly Soviet leader, clowning and growling, had thrown the young President off his game when they met at the Vienna summit in 1961. But after weathering storms like the Cuban missile crisis, the two leaders had settled into a mutually respectful quest for détente. When Khrushchev got the news from Dallas in November 1963, he broke down and sobbed in the Kremlin, unable to perform his duties for days. Despite his youth, Kennedy was a "real statesman," Khrushchev later wrote in his memoir, after he was pushed from power less than a year following J.F.K.'s death. If Kennedy had lived, he wrote, the two men could have brought peace to the world.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Look JFK was a great President, but his diary was messed up, the one he wrote in Germany when he visited there.
> 2. He said what he said, you want to re-write it I know, I hear you, and feel your pain, but words cant change.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you CAN'T name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim.
Click to expand...





1. Thats not at issue here.
2. What he wrote and what he did some 15 years later are two different things, and aren't connected.
3. What I wrote in high school doesn't reflect on who I became.
4. I never kept a diary, thats for sissy's, and I ain't no sissy.
5. Think about it, what other world leader writes a diary?
6. I think in years gone by, people wrote journals but not diarys.
7. Peoples perspectives change over the years, and from when JFK wrote the diary 1947 and when he got power in 1960, thats a long time, and change can happen in ones minds.
8. Maybe in JFK's mind he put so much importance on Hitler, in 1947, as to more or less put yellow tape around Hitlers life, in order to make it sure he didn't go down that road, when the grand plan he was working on to *be President* something his father had instilled in him at this time and all his life, work began, to respect leadership, even bad or evil leadership.
9. I don't understand it, why he wrote what he wrote, but I won't sugar coat it, or cover up this shit with flowers either.
10. You know I won't back down, I got this.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Look JFK was a great President, but his diary was messed up, the one he wrote in Germany when he visited there.
> 2. He said what he said, you want to re-write it I know, I hear you, and feel your pain, but words cant change.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: you CAN'T name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thats not at issue here.
> 2. What he wrote and what he did some 15 years later are two different things, and aren't connected.
> 3. What I wrote in high school doesn't reflect on who I became.
> 4. I never kept a diary, thats for sissy's, and I ain't no sissy.
> 5. Think about it, what other world leader writes a diary?
> 6. I think in years gone by, people wrote journals but not diarys.
> 7. Peoples perspectives change over the years, and from when JFK wrote the diary 1947 and when he got power in 1960, thats a long time, and change can happen in ones minds.
> 8. Maybe in JFK's mind he put some much importance on Hitler, in 1947, as to more or less put yellow tape around Hitlers life, in order to make it sure he didn't go down that road, when the grand plan he was working on to *be President* something his father had instilled in him at this time and all his life, work began, to respect leadership, even bad or evil leadership.
> 9. I don't understand it, why he wrote what he wrote, but I won't sugar coat it, or cover up this shit with flowers either.
> 10. You know I won't back down, I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


It IS the issue here, because you have added words and meanings of your own. JFK's diary doesn't provide that information you claim to know. 

Like I said, you have a right to your opinion, but you can't make shit up, which you have tried to do by putting words in JFK's mouth that he never said.

And you can't name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim. I will open it up to ONE thing in his whole life that would support your claim?

Here's your axiom for the day: actions speak louder than words.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him. 



1. This one is in the OP, lets analyze it.
2. In my minds eye JFK is saying Hitler was mystical, nearly super natural, and his death is something to compare to Jesus Christs death, of being innocent of the crimes accused of as Jesus was, but no way in hell was Hitler innocent of the crimes he was accused of.
3. Right after Jesus went to the cross, no one understood what it meant, what just took place was in fact a benefit and master plan of Gods, it was written about by the prophets.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This one is in the OP, lets analyze it.
> 2. In my minds eye JFK is saying Hitler was mystical, nearly super natural, and his death is something to compare to Jesus Christs death, of being innocent of the crimes accused of as Jesus was, but no way in hell was Hitler innocent of the crimes he was accused of.
> 3. Right after Jesus went to the cross, no one understood what it meant, what just took place was in fact a benefit and master plan of Gods, it was written about by the prophets.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



WOW, now you are expanding what he meant. But there is NO WAY to come to that conclusion except for YOU to imagine it. It is becoming a total creation of YOUR mind, not JFK's.

What JFK wrote in 1945 has come to pass. Somewhere in the world a Hitler documentary is airing, or a book about him is being read. Hitler has remained in the public sphere for over 70 years, and it outlived JFK and it will outlive you and I.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This one is in the OP, lets analyze it.
> 2. In my minds eye JFK is saying Hitler was mystical, nearly super natural, and his death is something to compare to Jesus Christs death, of being innocent of the crimes accused of as Jesus was, but no way in hell was Hitler innocent of the crimes he was accused of.
> 3. Right after Jesus went to the cross, no one understood what it meant, what just took place was in fact a benefit and master plan of Gods, it was written about by the prophets.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, now you are expanding what he meant. But there is NO WAY to come to that conclusion except for YOU to imagine it. It is becoming a total creation of YOUR mind, not JFK's.
> 
> What JFK wrote in 1945 has come to pass. Somewhere in the world a Hitler documentary is airing, or a book about him is being read. Hitler has remained in the public sphere for over 70 years, and it outlived JFK and it will outlive you and I.
Click to expand...





1. No I am not, read what he wrote, it says, "He had a mystery about him," what is this saying then? 
2. I am reading it straight forward, what are you getting out of it?
3. Jesus was a man of mystery towards the world, but he did reveal himself to his disciples, from which we learn of Christ. Jesus didn't answer those who accused him, nor those who could of set him free, confirming he was a man of mystery, Hitler didn't give the world a chance to question him, offing himself before he could be captured, but those near him knew him, and what he was like.
4. What Hitler did was so inherently evil he is the anti-Christ on the 20th century, and authorized things so evil, I am sure he was dead inside, long before all of what he did got started.
5. The comparison is there, JFK was stating it, and instead of deploring it, he praised it, which this is why I am on this like stink on shit.
6. JFK was wrong, plain and simple, Hitler was an evil person, you don't put an evil person on a pedestal, even the Germans know that, they have to live with this legacy of shame, and it will always follow Germany's people, its way of life will forever be impacted with the fact they followed the evil intentions of a evil leader, future generations will carry this burden, its place and time will be rooted in Germany, in its people of that era, in its total depraved actions, towards the Jews the earthly family for which sprung the Righteous One, the Son of God, God in the flesh, Jesus Christ the Lord.
7. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger.
8. JFK's writing attempt to put Hitler and Jesus Christ on *Equal Footing*.
9. Thats just crazy, plain and simple.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bfgrn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This one is in the OP, lets analyze it.
> 2. In my minds eye JFK is saying Hitler was mystical, nearly super natural, and his death is something to compare to Jesus Christs death, of being innocent of the crimes accused of as Jesus was, but no way in hell was Hitler innocent of the crimes he was accused of.
> 3. Right after Jesus went to the cross, no one understood what it meant, what just took place was in fact a benefit and master plan of Gods, it was written about by the prophets.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, now you are expanding what he meant. But there is NO WAY to come to that conclusion except for YOU to imagine it. It is becoming a total creation of YOUR mind, not JFK's.
> 
> What JFK wrote in 1945 has come to pass. Somewhere in the world a Hitler documentary is airing, or a book about him is being read. Hitler has remained in the public sphere for over 70 years, and it outlived JFK and it will outlive you and I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No I am not, read what he wrote, it says, "He had a mystery about him," what is this saying then?
> 2. I am reading it straight forward, what are you getting out of it?
> 3. Jesus was a man of mystery towards the world, but he did reveal himself to his disciples, from which we learn of Christ. Jesus didn't answer those who accused him, nor those who could of set him free, confirming he was a man of mystery, Hitler didn't give the world a chance to question him, offing himself before he could be captured, but those near him knew him, and what he was like.
> 4. What Hitler did was so inherently evil he is the anti-Christ on the 20th century, and authorized things so evil, I am sure he was dead inside, long before all of what he did got started.
> 5. The comparison is there, JFK was stating it, and instead of deploring it, he praised it, which this is why I am on this like stink on shit.
> 6. JFK was wrong, plain and simple, Hitler was an evil person, you don't put an evil person on a pedestal, even the Germans know that, they have to live with this legacy of shame, and it will always follow Germany's people, its way of life will forever be impacted with the fact they followed the evil intentions of a evil leader, future generations will carry this burden, its place and time will be rooted in Germany, in its people of that era, in its total depraved actions, towards the Jews the earthly family for which sprung the Righteous One, the Son of God, God in the flesh, Jesus Christ the Lord.
> 7. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger.
> 8. JFK's writing attempt to put Hitler and Jesus Christ on *Equal Footing*.
> 9. Thats just crazy, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


You are not using rational thought. You CAN'T apply all that meaning to his words. It is unethical and delusional. I can only come away from this conversation believing YOU are the one who worships Hitler, because these are all YOUR words, not JFK's...

*significant valued person*
*Great Man*
*Hero*
Hitler and Jesus Christ on *Equal Footing*


----------



## chesswarsnow

sorry bout that,





Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, now you are expanding what he meant. But there is NO WAY to come to that conclusion except for YOU to imagine it. It is becoming a total creation of YOUR mind, not JFK's.
> 
> What JFK wrote in 1945 has come to pass. Somewhere in the world a Hitler documentary is airing, or a book about him is being read. Hitler has remained in the public sphere for over 70 years, and it outlived JFK and it will outlive you and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No I am not, read what he wrote, it says, "He had a mystery about him," what is this saying then?
> 2. I am reading it straight forward, what are you getting out of it?
> 3. Jesus was a man of mystery towards the world, but he did reveal himself to his disciples, from which we learn of Christ. Jesus didn't answer those who accused him, nor those who could of set him free, confirming he was a man of mystery, Hitler didn't give the world a chance to question him, offing himself before he could be captured, but those near him knew him, and what he was like.
> 4. What Hitler did was so inherently evil he is the anti-Christ on the 20th century, and authorized things so evil, I am sure he was dead inside, long before all of what he did got started.
> 5. The comparison is there, JFK was stating it, and instead of deploring it, he praised it, which this is why I am on this like stink on shit.
> 6. JFK was wrong, plain and simple, Hitler was an evil person, you don't put an evil person on a pedestal, even the Germans know that, they have to live with this legacy of shame, and it will always follow Germany's people, its way of life will forever be impacted with the fact they followed the evil intentions of a evil leader, future generations will carry this burden, its place and time will be rooted in Germany, in its people of that era, in its total depraved actions, towards the Jews the earthly family for which sprung the Righteous One, the Son of God, God in the flesh, Jesus Christ the Lord.
> 7. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger.
> 8. JFK's writing attempt to put Hitler and Jesus Christ on *Equal Footing*.
> 9. Thats just crazy, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not using rational thought. You CAN'T apply all that meaning to his words. It is unethical and delusional. I can only come away from this conversation believing YOU are the one who worships Hitler, because these are all YOUR words, not JFK's...
> 
> *significant valued person*
> *Great Man*
> *Hero*
> Hitler and Jesus Christ on *Equal Footing*
Click to expand...





1.^^^^^ *CHECKMATE*



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler was just misunderstood



How does this sunni asshole get a pass on this shit? 

And then get defended as 'one of the good ones' on other threads?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was just misunderstood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this sunni asshole get a pass on this shit?
> 
> And then get defended as 'one of the good ones' on other threads?
Click to expand...

Guess you need to take your sarcasm meter to the repair shop and have it adjusted because it obviously ain't working.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was just misunderstood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this sunni asshole get a pass on this shit?
> 
> And then get defended as 'one of the good ones' on other threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you need to take your sarcasm meter to the repair shop and have it adjusted because it obviously ain't working.
Click to expand...


You are an avowed anti semite.  Trying to turn your asshole post into a joke won't work.  ICTHRUU.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this sunni asshole get a pass on this shit?
> 
> And then get defended as 'one of the good ones' on other threads?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you need to take your sarcasm meter to the repair shop and have it adjusted because it obviously ain't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an avowed anti semite.  Trying to turn your asshole post into a joke won't work.  ICTHRUU.
Click to expand...

How you came up with "Sunshine" for a username is beyond bizarre.

You are one of the most miserable and pathetic people I have ever met on any board.

If I understand it right. You claim to be some kind of nurse or medical professional.

I figure you are highly sought after by HMO's to tend to the seriously ill and long term patient care.

In the hopes that patients would rather pull out their IV's and die than be around a depressing crone like you; and thus save the hospitals a lot of money.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you need to take your sarcasm meter to the repair shop and have it adjusted because it obviously ain't working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an avowed anti semite.  Trying to turn your asshole post into a joke won't work.  ICTHRUU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you came up with "Sunshine" for a username is beyond bizarre.
> 
> You are one of the most miserable and pathetic people I have ever met on any board.
> 
> If I understand it right. You claim to be some kind of nurse or medical professional.
> 
> I figure you are highly sought after by HMO's to tend to the seriously ill and long term patient care.
> 
> In the hopes that patients would rather pull out their IV's and die than be around a depressing crone like you; and thus save the hospitals a lot of money.
Click to expand...



And you claim to be 'one of the good ones.'  But you are the biggest anti semitic bigot I have ever encountered!  I am sure Al Qaida counts you amongst their number!


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunshine said:


> And you claim to be 'one of the good ones.'  But you are the biggest anti semitic bigot I have ever encountered!  I am sure Al Qaida counts you amongst their number!


Incorrect on both counts crone.

1) I am not an anti-semite

2) Never meet anyone from that organization ; nor do I want to.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I would dog pile, but who wants to dog pile on dog pile? Oh what the heck here goes, heres my take on sunni having the balls to post in this thread.
2. sunni is worse than a sack of shit, for whom Hitler was *KING*, his religion is based on hating Jews, Hitler didn't have a religion based on murdering or hating Jews, he just wanted them *all dead* islam is only based on evil towards Jews, and getting them *all dead*.
3. Run along doggie poop.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunshine

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I would dog pile, but who wants to dog pile on dog pile? Oh what the heck here goes, heres my take on sunni having the balls to post in this thread.
> 2. sunni is worse than a sack of shit, for whom Hitler was *KING*, his religion is based on hating Jews, Hitler didn't have a religion based on murdering or hating Jews, he just wanted them *all dead* islam is only based on evil towards Jews, and getting them *all dead*.
> 3. Run along doggie poop.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Of course, he is such a piece of islamic shit he will only take on a woman!


----------



## shart_attack

Cavgator said:


> USViking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading lies, asshole.
> 
> JFK never said anything like this, and whover could believe he did say it
> is too stupid to chew gum and walk at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Speaking of stupid...*
> 
> Tell me, if he said the same about Lenin, Stalin and/or Mao, would it have been different to you?
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Political Junky said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Webster says that the word "significant" indicates importance and nobody would argue that Hitler was an important influence in the 20th century. The real story is that JFK's father, old Joe Kennedy who was removed from his post as ambassador to England for his support of the Nazi regime before WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr's. grandfather, Prescott Bush, Henry Ford, Charles A. Lindbergh, The Duke of Windsor all supported Hitler.
Click to expand...


Indeed they did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

USViking said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading lies, asshole.
> 
> JFK never said anything like this, and whover could believe he did say it
> is too stupid to chew gum and walk at the same time.
Click to expand...



some people fall for the propaganda out there.heck there are some who STILL actually think oswald was the lone assassin of JFK.seriously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Political Junky said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr's. grandfather, Prescott Bush, Henry Ford, Charles A. Lindbergh, The Duke of Windsor all supported Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so did JFK's dad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh
Click to expand...


actually he is correct on that.His father DID.But JFK was nothing like his father.for example,his father had ties to the mob who got him elected and the mob because of that,thought he would let them do whatever they want but he didn't,he double crossesd them and went after them having Bobby as attorny general prosecute them.Not just hitmen mob but the top dogs in charge like Giancana,Hoffa,trafficanti,ect,ect. they bit the hand the fed them and that pissed the mob off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide better context for either?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy's 1945 Visit to Germany
> 
> In late July and early August 1945, just weeks after the end of the war in Europe, the 28-year-old John F. Kennedy visited war-devastated Germany. Accompanying him on this tour was US Navy Secretary James Forrestal (whom President Truman later appointed as the first Secretary of Defense).
> 
> Kennedy recorded his experiences and observations in a diary that was not made public until 1995. (It was published under the title Prelude to Leadership: The European Diary of John F. Kennedy, Summer 1945.)
> 
> These diary entries show the youthful Kennedy's wide-ranging curiosity and eye for telling detail -- attributes that were also manifest in his two best-selling books, While England Slept (1940) and Profiles in Courage. Earlier in 1945, he had attended the opening session of the United Nations organization in San Francisco, and had visited Britain to view the parliamentary election campaign, covering both events as a journalist for the Hearst newspaper chain.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hitler's Place in History
> 
> After Bremen and Bremerhaven, Kennedy and Forrestal flew to Bavaria, where they visited the town of Berchtesgaden and then drove up to Hitler's mountain retreat, which was "completely gutted, the result of an air attack from 12,000 pound bombs by the R.A.F. [British air force] in an attempt on Hitler's life." They then ascended to Hitler's "Eagle's Nest" lair high in the mountains.
> 
> Just after this visit, Kennedy wrote a remarkable commentary in his diary, dated August 1, 1945, about Hitler and his place in history:
> 
> "After visiting these places, you can easily understand how that within a few years Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived.
> 
> "He had boundless ambition for his country which rendered him a menace to the peace of the world, but he had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him. He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> 
> Less than a year after this European tour, Kennedy was elected to Congress in Massachusetts, beginning a political career that took him to the White House, and which ended suddenly with his death on November 22, 1963.
> 
> From The Journal of Historical Review, May-June 1999 (Vol. 18, No. 3), pp. 30.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I can recall for years after WWII there were rumors and stories of Hitler sightings, usually in South America.
> 
> JFK was right, there is still a mystery and a public fascination about Hitler. Just check out the History Channel and the thousands of Hitler documentaries since WWII.
> 
> But no man abhorred war more than John Kennedy, it devastated his family.  He wrote a Navy friend a letter while covering the founding of the United Nations in 1945 as a special writer for Hearst Press. In that letter was one of his famous quotes:
> 
> "War will exist until that distant day when the conscientious objector enjoys the same reputation and prestige that the warrior does today."
> 
> See page 87-88 A Thousand Days: John F. Kennedy in the White House - Arthur Meier Schlesinger - Google Books
Click to expand...





this post right here says it all.case closed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

George Costanza said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...
> He had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him.
> He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> - John F. Kennedy,
> President of the
> United States of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was not praising or lauding Hitlier.  He was merely stating a fact.  For that matter, the bubonic plague was one of the most significant things that has ever happened to the human race.  Does that mean I am in favor of the bubonic plague?
> 
> I find several things significant about you, Matthew.  The first is that this thread is over one month old,  has 3 pages to it and I have yet to see a response from you to any of the posts on it, almost all of which challenge you to get back on here and justify the thread title and the OP.  A classic hit and run thread.
> 
> Secondly: 3,371 posts and a Rep Power of 63.  I can easily see why.
> 
> Hell, I even find myself agreeing with some of CG's comments on here.  A thread REALLY has to be a squirter to have something like that happen.
Click to expand...


yeah its funny that the troll dissapeared.hee hee


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> *Documents: Bush's Grandfather Directed Bank Tied to Man Who Funded Hitler*
> 
> President Bush's grandfather was a director of a bank seized by the federal government because of its ties to a German industrialist who helped bankroll Adolf Hitler's rise to power, government documents show.
> Prescott Bush (search) was one of seven directors of Union Banking Corp. (search), a New York investment bank owned by a bank controlled by the Thyssen family, according to recently declassified National Archives documents reviewed by The Associated Press.
> 
> 
> Read more: Documents: Bush's Grandfather Directed Bank Tied to Man Who Funded Hitler | Fox News



that proves it alright there Bushs father did indeed fund Hitler.too bad many of the brainwashed american sheople on here in denial wont read that link of yours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK didn't use the word hero, he DID use the word *menace*. You keep avoiding my question:
> 
> If Hitler really was President Kennedy's hero like you are trying to portray, can you name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim?
> 
> Kennedy often said he wanted his epitaph to be "He kept the peace." Even Khrushchev and Castro, Kennedy's toughest foreign adversaries, came to appreciate J.F.K.'s commitment to that goal. The roly-poly Soviet leader, clowning and growling, had thrown the young President off his game when they met at the Vienna summit in 1961. But after weathering storms like the Cuban missile crisis, the two leaders had settled into a mutually respectful quest for détente. When Khrushchev got the news from Dallas in November 1963, he broke down and sobbed in the Kremlin, unable to perform his duties for days. Despite his youth, Kennedy was a "real statesman," Khrushchev later wrote in his memoir, after he was pushed from power less than a year following J.F.K.'s death. If Kennedy had lived, he wrote, the two men could have brought peace to the world.
> 
> Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Look JFK was a great President, but his diary was messed up, the one he wrote in Germany when he visited there.
> 2. He said what he said, you want to re-write it I know, I hear you, and feel your pain, but words cant change.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you CAN'T name ONE thing he did as President that would support your claim.
Click to expand...


that he cannot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you claim to be 'one of the good ones.'  But you are the biggest anti semitic bigot I have ever encountered!  I am sure Al Qaida counts you amongst their number!
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect on both counts crone.
> 
> 1) I am not an anti-semite
> 
> 2) Never meet anyone from that organization ; nor do I want to.
Click to expand...




funny how she did not mention that al-queda is funded by the CIA.lol


----------

